# Shevannai, the Voice of Elves RELEASED!



## TARI (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi there!

Here are a couple of beta demos of my upcoming sample library...all real legato playing!!! No phrases... you know  

*DEMOS:*

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4862507%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]



More info coming soon 

Cheers,

tari


----------



## Consona (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Beautiful!

Cannot wait for details.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Beta????? Sign me up. For 'solo boy/girl' - I have to hire now. Maybe not ---NOW--- for 'all' projects in the future. Very promising Tari.


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 16, 2013)

This is going to fill a much needed niche. Well done and all the best.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2013)

DynamicK @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> This is going to fill a much needed niche. Well done and all the best.



+1


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm going to place my wallet in protective custody, this is getting insane.

Gorgeous work! Definitely looking forward to to more details.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful! Can't wait for more informations.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 16, 2013)

There are just 2 products on the market which can compare to this - high prized. I do not want to mention them because this is Eduardos thread.

Besides, I am an old Eduardo-fan and I wish that this product will get the publicity that it deserves.

Eduardo Tarilonte is one of the most acribic sample masters in the universe.

I came to know himsome weeks ago and I felt that this man really loves his products and his work.


----------



## handz (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Great, this sounds really nice, nobody made usable solo vocal patch in any choir lib to the date, so this will be amazing.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*



handz @ Tue 16 Apr said:


> Great, this sounds really nice, nobody made usable solo vocal patch in any choir lib to the date, so this will be amazing.



Hi handz,

I do not agree to you. 
In my opinion there are quite some usable solo-voices within some libraries. 

But I do not want to mention their names because I love Eduardos work and I am curious about his new library.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 16, 2013)

lucky909091 @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Eduardo Tarilonte is one of the most acribic sample masters in the universe.


+1 vocab! "acribic", man you don't see that a lot


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Great stuff Eduardo. If this is only it in 'beta'...


----------



## krisol11 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Sounds amazing!! :D :D :D


----------



## doctornine (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Blimey !

o=?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 16, 2013)

As always, a Tari library sounds great.


----------



## marcotronic (Apr 16, 2013)

So beautiful! Looking forward to more info!

Marco


----------



## TSU (Apr 16, 2013)

Very promissing demos! Definitely +1 to shopping list


----------



## HDJK (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Enyak (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

So, we're getting an Extended version of the female solo ethereal voice from Forest Kingdom.  That's great, because that patch was fantastic and could already render any LOTR-Elves track to near perfection.


----------



## shakuman (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Another killer library from Tari! >8o


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Sounds very good!


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 17, 2013)

Insanely good!


----------



## handz (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*



lucky909091 @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> handz @ Tue 16 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > Great, this sounds really nice, nobody made usable solo vocal patch in any choir lib to the date, so this will be amazing.
> ...



You can name for sure, I never heard any as convicing as this in any library.


----------



## Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*



handz @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> You can name for sure, I never heard any as convicing as this in any library.



I'd say Lumina, but only one art.

I wish for the How to Train Your Dragon vocals in Forbidden Friendship! With vocals there's even more scope for different styles and sounds of the singer than with orchestral instruments so I hope someone will eventually do it and do it right!


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah I think he may have been referencing RealiVox and Lumina, or possibly, generously, the old Miriam Stockley Vocaloid instrument?

Agreed though, this thread is about Voices of Elves. It's fair to put it in context, hopefully without getting lost in details of other libraries.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds beautiful!!!!! No Kontakt I'm guessing???? If not, I may have to brave Engine for this one.


----------



## Barrie B (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Lovely. I hope no Elves were hurt or exploited in the making of this library.

Or even upset.

They can be sensitive..


B


----------



## Dan Stearn (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds incredible... eager for more details!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, very impressive! Pretty much got me sold already haha


----------



## Nullhertz (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Sounds awesome! Now waiting for more to come... :D


----------



## williemyers (Apr 17, 2013)

"Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library"

"The voice of ELVES...."??
aw, damn....I thought it read "The voice of ELVIS..."!!


----------



## EforEclectic (Apr 17, 2013)

Sigh - the only thing holding me back from getting any of the Tarilonte libs is Engine. Kontakt-based and I would snap them up in a second.

Eventually I know I will cave because the content is good, but I always hope for a kontakt re-release.

Demos sound gorgeous.


----------



## fourteentoone (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Engine is great. It's had it's growing pains, but it works. It really shouldn't be a dealbreaker for those considering buying any of these or other Best Service libraries.

Tari's libraries all work beautifully in Engine and everything is very easy to control.

I do plenty of stuff in Kontakt and Engine (and PLAY) simultaneously and the only issue I ever had was because of an incorrect buffer setting on my end. Best Service's support is pretty good.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 18, 2013)

Is engine 64 bit for mac? Hard to find enough info about it, probably would help adoption to have a download version of the plugin itself with a bit of demo material. It's hard to make that leap of faith to a new sampler without being able to try it at all first.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> Is engine 64 bit for mac? Hard to find enough info about it, probably would help adoption to have a download version of the plugin itself with a bit of demo material. It's hard to make that leap of faith to a new sampler without being able to try it at all first.



It's 64 bit. I've been running several instances (OSX 10.8.2, Cubase 7) for about 4 months now and have only had a single (possibly unrelated) crash.


----------



## organix (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Sounds really nice, but I got so much problems with Engine and Independence in the past, so maybe this could be the reason for not buying. 

@Tari You have to rethink your supported sample platform. Kontakt is the best, but UVI/Mach5 is also very nice too.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*



organix @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> Sounds really nice, but I got so much problems with Engine and Independence in the past, so maybe this could be the reason for not buying.
> 
> @Tari You have to rethink your supported sample platform. Kontakt is the best, but UVI/Mach5 is also very nice too.



While Engine is not the best engine on the market, it definitely has seen some major improvements during the last several months, release of 64 bit versions etc., and it's now stable on both Mac and PC. I'm not having any problems with any of Tari's libraries now.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*



playz123 @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> organix @ Thu Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds really nice, but I got so much problems with Engine and Independence in the past, so maybe this could be the reason for not buying.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 18, 2013)

No problems with engine here too.


----------



## mk282 (Apr 19, 2013)

Except problems with Elastique that won't be fixed until the next (paid) upgrade to Independence.

Some people are also experiencing activation issues with their (legitimately) purchased Independence, as I can read from KvR.


----------



## TARI (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Hi guys,

Thanks so much for your kind words. I am really excited about this project. I am pretty sure you will love this library. Probably next week will be able to share more details 

Regarding Engine and Independence...

From Forest Kingom II, all the new libraries come with a new encryption which, at the moment, only works with Engine. You won't be able to load them in independence until Magix update it. Right now, Engine works better than Independence, so I suggest you to use only Engine.

Regarding Elastique...Forest Kingdom II and this new library, don't use such a mode  so rest assured.

Thanks again!

Tari


----------



## MrCambiata (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Sounds amazing...


----------



## JoKern (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Wow - this sounds really cool. Great job Tari! :D 

Engine works for me.


----------



## mgtube (Apr 28, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Wow... Just... Wow...


----------



## TARI (Apr 29, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*

Thank you very much guys! 

New demo added. Again 100% real legato playing.

*Priestesess of Hathor*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F89858318&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

IMPORTANT NOTE: 
No Hathor priestess was sacrificed or harmed in the making of this demo...


----------



## shakuman (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library*



TARI @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> Thank you very much guys!
> 
> New demo added. Again 100% real legato playing.
> 
> ...



Awesome!! >8o


----------



## TARI (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: The voice of Elves...solo vocal library (new demo added)*

New demo featuring staccatos 

*MAIDEN ESCAPE*

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4862507%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

Cheers,
Tari


----------



## mk282 (May 14, 2013)

Bravo, maestro!


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Are we expecting another big run on elvish scores ?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 16, 2013)

Excellent... this sounds amazing. I would buy it immediately if I weren't married to a vocalist..


----------



## TARI (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Thank you very much!  More info coming very soon.

Tari


----------



## shakuman (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Hi Tari.
Any new info. about the release date? o[])


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eduardo, this seems to be another really innovative product from you.

And as I told you at our meeting in Berlin: 
I will buy this in first case just for having fun and playing around with your libraries.

Perhaps some day a project where I will need it, but first of all having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Tari, you made me break my rule of being a Kontakt only guy already, and now I feel you're going to help me empty my bank account. Sounds incredible. :shock:


----------



## TARI (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Thank you Shakuman, lucky and Pingu!

This is a really exciting release. Cannot wait to unveil all details. And of course, not the last vocal library. Stay tuned for the last quarter of 2013...  

Shevannai will be released mid June. Exact date to be announced next week.


Thanks again to all VI-control friends for your great support 

Tari


----------



## tmm (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't tried any of your offerings before, but I just picked up the demos for Desert Winds, Era, Epic World, and Forest Kingdom II yesterday, and I love the quality of the sound. Awesome clarity and tone. I'll be very interested in checking out Shevannai when it's released.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Sounds bloody marvellous, as always Eduardo.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jun 7, 2013)

Agreed. You are a truly gifted man. An artist.


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

I vaguely recall a thread speculating that 2013 would be the year of soft, subtle, emotional... But obviously everything must still be EPIC, so: Elves!! :D

Just kidding of course. Had to post something so I can "subscribe" to this thread, because honestly this sounds amazing and I will use the hell out of it.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*



Giant_Shadow @ Thu May 16 said:


> Are we expecting another big run on elvish scores ?



Well there's still the Silmarillion - and I'm betting PJ could turn that into 10 films at least...


----------



## TARI (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Thanks guys!
All details to be unveiled this week. It is called "Voice of Elves" because the library is inspired in the LOTR Twilight and Shadow track (first demo) 


New beautiful demo by Stuart Fox. As all demos below, all true legato playing. NO PHRASES!

*MISTS OF AVALON* Track number 5

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4862507%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

Cheers,
Tari


----------



## TARI (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (new demo!!)*

Hi,

Shevannai will be released next week  In the meantime, this is a demo video featuring one of the audio demos.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*

Sounds beautiful!



TARI @ Tue Jun 11 said:


> All details to be unveiled this week.



Any details about the price?!


----------



## TARI (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (staccato demo added)*



Montisquirrel @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> Sounds beautiful!
> Any details about the price?!


Thanks Montisquirrel,

Price: 149 Euros (including VAT)


----------



## TARI (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Coming next week: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (video demo added!)*

A new demo video...and remember...no phrases! :D


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice, can't wait for the release!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Coming next week: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (video demo added!)*

The week is nearly over, is it there yet? 0oD
(Sorry, I just really loved the demos!)


----------



## tmm (Jun 25, 2013)

Any update on Shevannai? I just got the S-O-D newsletter, with no Shevannai release notice :(


----------



## TSU (Jun 25, 2013)

Really impressive! Looking forward for this


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 28, 2013)

Waiting here too. Maybe its time for another "next week" announcement by Eduardo.


----------



## TARI (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Coming next week: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (video demo added!)*

Hi guys,
I am sorry to say that Shevannai release will be delayed for technical reasons. We expect a month...but we cannot ensure that.
Believe me that this is not an easy decision for me :(

Thanks for your understanding.

Tari


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 28, 2013)

Noooo! :(

Really though, I guess that if you've made this decision, you'll have very sound reasons to do so. I'll happily wait a bit longer, but only if you promise it will be awesome 0oD


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*

No problem, Eduardo. 

So I had to buy Forest Kingdom II Update yesterday to have a new toy for me. :lol:


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there any news? I saw the videos are no longer available, though the Soundcloud demos are.

Not trying to whine, just a guy who really loves the sounds in the demos


----------



## TARI (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*

Hi Ron,
All I can say it is that it is under construction right now. Many of you will be pleased with the "improvements" :wink: ,but I cannot tell any more at the moment. Anyway the release date is not far.
Thanks for your interest!

Tari


----------



## IFM (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy cow I can't wait for this one!!!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*

+1 This will be my first Eduardo library and first library used with Engine. I have already downloaded Engine and am patiently waiting for Shevannai's arrival. Sounds gorgeous and lush.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*

Any news on this? Hoping to get this for my next project.


----------



## tmm (Aug 14, 2013)

+1


----------



## nitefly (Aug 14, 2013)

I can read on www.bestservice.de:
Pre-Announcement!
Shevannai will be released in September 2013


----------



## tmm (Aug 14, 2013)

nitefly @ Wed Aug 14 said:


> I can read on www.bestservice.de:
> Pre-Announcement!
> Shevannai will be released in September 2013



Sweet!

Is that price accurate? Only $159?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*

Are we there yet?  It's September...


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*



EwigWanderer @ Thu 05 Sep said:


> Are we there yet?  It's September...



GRRRR, I was hoping for an announcement! :mrgreen:

Bestservice.de says: Pre-Announcement!
Shevannai will be released around mid of September 2013


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*



Ron Snijders @ 9.5.2013 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Thu 05 Sep said:
> 
> 
> > Are we there yet?  It's September...
> ...



Sorry Ron :| 

Mid of September... Ok great to know...thanks!


----------



## TARI (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (release delayed...)*

Hello,
Yes! it is september and Shevannai is coming  The files are being encrypted right now. As soon as I know an official release date, I will post it here.

In the meantime, here it is a new demo by Russell Bell
*HIGHER POWER by Russell Bell
*[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F106812326&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]

And a screenshot of the new GUI. Surprise, surprise... :D 







Thank you all for your interest, patience and support!


----------



## damstraversaz (Sep 6, 2013)

oh, great ! I'm very interested by a kontakt version.


----------



## lpuser (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

The demo sounds fantastic, however I am a bit turned down by the GUI. Elements which are not required (such as all the logos and names) are positioned more prominently and sized bigger than the actual controls. Hmmm... looks a bit like an advert, sorry to say.


----------



## tmm (Sep 6, 2013)

I missed something... A Kontakt version?!? That made my day! I'm pretty sure it also just doubled / tripled / quadrupled Shevannai's projected sales.



lpuser @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> The demo sounds fantastic, however I am a bit turned down by the GUI. Elements which are not required (such as all the logos and names) are positioned more prominently and sized bigger than the actual controls. Hmmm... looks a bit like an advert, sorry to say.



Really? I think it looks awesome.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*



lpuser @ Fri 06 Sep said:


> The demo sounds fantastic, however I am a bit turned down by the GUI. Elements which are not required (such as all the logos and names) are positioned more prominently and sized bigger than the actual controls. Hmmm... looks a bit like an advert, sorry to say.



I beg to differ. It looks exactly like Forest Kingdom and all his other Best Service releases so why would they change it if we've grown familiar with it? It doesn't really make sense that suddenly it's like an advert because it's Kontakt? I like it.

Can't wait Eduardo! CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## mk282 (Sep 6, 2013)

Great to see you back with Kontakt, Tari.

Engine IS very buggy and can't really hold a candle to Kontakt's streaming performance and timestretch quality.


I do agree that a lot of the GUI is wasted space, though.


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh my god, its Kontakt. It's true! 

Eduardo, I love you. 

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 6, 2013)

Any ideas on if / when Engine will be AAX compatible?


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 6, 2013)

Any ideas on if / when Engine will be AAX compatible?


----------



## TSU (Sep 6, 2013)

Kontakt! That's awesome! Looking forward  The demo is very promising.


----------



## Treb (Sep 6, 2013)

Very excited about the switch back to Kontakt! Kind of off topic, but are there plans to convert the other Engine libraries to Kontakt in the future?


----------



## 667 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

Wow did not see that one coming! (Tari has been defending engine for a long time) 

Also Eduardo's libraries always have huge overdone GUIs that's part of the charm.


----------



## tmm (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*



667 @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> Also Eduardo's libraries always have huge overdone GUIs that's part of the charm.



Exactly 

I would love to see some of the older libraries ported to Kontakt, I'd be all over it. That's the one (very big, for me) thing holding me back from getting pretty much all of them.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 6, 2013)

I use Forest Kingdom and the Medieval library quite a bit and haven't had any major issues with Engine. But it's an orphan in my template and am happy to see this new release in Kontakt. I would love to see the other Libs ported over as well, but not sure if that's possible.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 6, 2013)

Holy crap- Kontakt????? YEEEEEEESSSS!!!! This will now be on the top of my list. Thank you VERY much Tari for giving us non-Engine users a chance to use your wonderful libs on Kontakt. 





tmm @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> I would love to see some of the older libraries ported to Kontakt, I'd be all over it. That's the one (very big, for me) thing holding me back from getting pretty much all of them.



+1



667 @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> Wow did not see that one coming! (Tari has been defending engine for a long time)



It probably didn't help matters that Engine got cracked. I doubt that the @sshole pirates will ever be stopped, but if you give people what they want for a reasonable price I believe that there are enough honest customers that developers can prosper.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 6, 2013)

Tari goes Kontakt. That's a nice surprise. Never understood why they kept making Engine libraries. It works quite well on my PC but overall its just junk (imo). Now, can we make this an early Christmas and port all Engine libraries onto Kontakt or would that be too greedy?


----------



## lpuser (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*



lucianogiacomozzi @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> I beg to differ. It looks exactly like Forest Kingdom and all his other Best Service releases so why would they change it if we've grown familiar with it?



IMO changes do make sense when they optimize usability. There is no sense in wasting a lost of screen space in the middle for huge images and logos, while the essential buttons you need are located circularly on the left and on the right. Just look at some other Kontakt GUIs and it´s really obvious.

Of course, they have tried to recreate the look of the Engine plugins and the general "Best Service" look, which is totally understandable from a marketing point of view. But if there would have never been changes in any GUI in order to make it better, we all would still have DAWs which looked like those from the Atari Falcon or C64 days.

My opinion is that this is a bit of a missed chance for streamlining the interface, but I am totally okay if others like and defend it.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 7, 2013)

I wholeheartedly agree with lpuser.


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 7, 2013)

I think when it comes to musical software - there is a balance between usability, which of course is important, and inspiration, which is IMO just as important. We're not using Excel or creating work time sheets. The looks of our tools can contribute to our creative process.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice!  Even though I don't have any problems with Engine, I still prefer Kontakt.

When you removed the videos, but kept the audio demos, and said we would like the changes, I had a very strong hunch this would be it. Cool to see that it came true! 

From the earlier vids, I thought I remembered a 'ki' sound, but I don't see it in the list. Or will that be some magic with the consonants in the bottom of the GUI?


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

Engine didn't support 64bit plugin with Win XP x64 which was a deal breaker for me, so very pleased with the Kontakt version.
Credit card at the ready for release date :mrgreen:


----------



## TARI (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

Thank you all for your kind words! 
Shevannai will be released only in Kontakt and probably other libraries in the future, but also there will be more releases in Engine. I will keep supporting Engine since it is a sample player I love. An update with a huge step forward regarding performance will be released soon. Engine is improving every day.

You guys know I like GUIs with artwork inside  I particularly love this one.

More news very soon!

Thanks again!
Tari


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 19, 2013)

Bestservice puts it at 2-3 weeks away, according to stock status? :(


----------



## tmm (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm okay with a couple more weeks... the song I'm currently working on wouldn't really have a spot for it. But the one I have planned for afterward definitely would!


----------



## TARI (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

Just a few days away!


----------



## Krayh (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

Sounds great, but I'm confused? If you go to Best Service it says:

easily creating your own ultra-realistic melodies, *without using any phrases*

then it says

*113phrases* in different keys (A,Bb, C, D, E, Eb, F and G)
*52 phrases* in Elven Language reciting some Elven poems
*57 whispered phrases* in Elven Language reciting some Elven poems.

Bit weird isnt it???


----------



## TARI (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*



Krayh @ Fri Sep 20 said:


> Sounds great, but I'm confused? If you go to Best Service it says:
> 
> easily creating your own ultra-realistic melodies, *without using any phrases*
> 
> ...



The core of the library is the legato patch. The rest are extras we decided to include. All demos have been made just with legato playing, no phrases at all.


----------



## TARI (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Shevannai, the Voice of Elves (coming September)*

Oh yes!! "Shevannai, the voice of Elves" released!! Finally!

Thank you all for your patience and kind words 

http://www.bestservice.de/detail1.asp/b ... evannai/en


----------



## tmm (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeesssss, the precious, we needs it

Awesome news Tari! Congratulations!


----------



## TARI (Sep 25, 2013)

tmm @ Wed Sep 25 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeesssss, the precious, we needs it
> 
> Awesome news Tari! Congratulations!



Thanks!
A long way, but finally Shevannai reached to the Grey Havens


----------



## shakuman (Sep 25, 2013)

Finally!! Thanks Tari, downloading now. (o::o)


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 25, 2013)

Downloading!


----------



## feck (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds killer! Grabbing now.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got around to playing it a bit. Wow! :mrgreen:


----------



## feck (Sep 25, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Wed Sep 25 said:


> Just got around to playing it a bit. Wow! :mrgreen:


Same here - I got lost in it for a good hour upon first go-through. Great quality, great price. Time to get middle-earth with it! =o


----------



## TARI (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you guys!!! that makes me happy :D


----------



## TARI (Sep 26, 2013)

Video demo


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 26, 2013)

I really like the legato a lot. Being able to add the inhale without it sounding to fake is a nice touch as well. Lara's voice reminds me of the voice used in the gelfling song from the Dark Crystal, but where's the ocarina patch :wink: . The soundscapes are nice touch and the staccatos are pretty strong too. All in all a great library and a must have for Tari fans, game/film composers and otherworldly entities who feel they are up to the challenge of holding the "precious" or is the the glass shard , I can't remember.


----------



## Danielo (Sep 26, 2013)

+1 for the other libraries being released...I would snap up Desert Winds in a second if it were Kontakt 5.

A dumb question: when one goes to the Best Service site, which selection do you make to buy the Kontakt version of Shevanni? (or is it only the Kontakt version that's available)? I don't want to buy the Engine version...

Cheers


----------



## TARI (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Paul!! 


Danielo @ Thu Sep 26 said:


> +1 for the other libraries being released...I would snap up Desert Winds in a second if it were Kontakt 5.
> 
> A dumb question: when one goes to the Best Service site, which selection do you make to buy the Kontakt version of Shevanni? (or is it only the Kontakt version that's available)? I don't want to buy the Engine version...
> 
> Cheers


Hi Danielo,
Only kontakt version this time


----------



## TARI (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello,
I want to share with you this amazing Shevannai demo from Iván Torrent. Hope you like it 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F112646921&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice track! I have some Ivan Torrent tracks in my Itunes wish list right now. Will this track be available for download or purchase?


----------



## TARI (Oct 9, 2013)

Glad you liked it Paul!
I will ask Iván


----------



## fbuerger (Oct 9, 2013)

As a noob i am writing here not very much, but this Library is so awesome. After some hours i was able to leave my keyboard. Lovely lovely lovely is all i can say.

Best regards
Frank


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 9, 2013)

Appreciate that very much :D


----------



## TARI (Oct 10, 2013)

fbuerger @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> As a noob i am writing here not very much, but this Library is so awesome. After some hours i was able to leave my keyboard. Lovely lovely lovely is all i can say.
> 
> Best regards
> Frank



That's the best compliment Frank!  So glad you liked it.
Thank you!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 11, 2013)

Just thought I would mention here that Big Fish Audio in the U.S. now carries Best Service libraries, and as you all know, Shevannai is a Best Service library. I should also probably mention that Big Fish Audio is currently having their Columbus Day Sale of 20% off. Oh, and by the way, Shevannai qualifies for the discount. When you go to the main page, click on the Columbus Day banner, the following page after that has all the details.

As soon as you check out you get your links right away.

Looking forward to checking this out on my computer. Everything that I have that Tari has created so far has been absolutely brilliant!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads on the Best Service available on Big Fish Audio. I already have Shevannai and it is gorgeous . It's easily in my top 5 vocal libraries. I'm still looking to pick up Desert Winds (awesome library) and Epic World. 

On a sidenote: Does anyone here know if there is a way to select individual pads within Epic World to create your own combinations? If so , that would be an instant buy for me.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 11, 2013)

Tari, just downloaded the library (Thank God its Kontakt ) and its beautiful as expected. Out of curiosity: why did you not make any "mmh" legato patches which would have made it sort of complete? I find this library very useful for Enya-type music except that Enya uses a lot of "mmh" voices. Well, I guess its just me. Not a complain really, just an observation.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 11, 2013)

The Dark Crystal... wow, that brings up many fond memories. I wound up getting my nephew interested in that film. It was one of the first films that he fell in love with. Amazing production and a wonderful wonderful soundtrack! There was talk of Brian Henson doing a sequel but I'm not sure what ever came of that project. 

Twenty-five (!!!) years I waited for that music to be released on cd! After reading your post... playing it now!!!

On that particular soundtrack that's Richard Harvey playing ocarina/recorder... an amazing musician and recorder virtuoso who I first heard of many moons ago via Gryphon. Besides being featured in a host of soundtracks over the years, he's also become a well known and prolific composer in his own right. 

Ocarinas... are on one of Tari's other libraries. I believe it's Forest Kingdom.

When I think of Forest Kingdom and Shevannai I think of Hobbits and Elves and LOTR... but I also think of Podlings and Gelflings and Mystics!

Btw, Big Fish carries Tari's other libaries as well, including Dessert Voices and Epic World!


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 12, 2013)

A question for those who own this library -- I'm sorely tempted, but my only concern is that my keyboard has only 61 keys. How might this effect playability?


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 12, 2013)

You should be fine. The legato patch with all articulations (vowels & words) make up 5 octaves.


----------



## kof gadol (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Guido!


----------



## StatKsn (Oct 13, 2013)

Bought it lately. This is probably the most flexible solo voice library I have ever heard. The legato patch is incredibly well-programmed and easy to use - not only that it covers surprisingly many words. Thank you so much for this incredible library.


----------



## TARI (Oct 14, 2013)

Guido Negraszus @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> Tari, just downloaded the library (Thank God its Kontakt ) and its beautiful as expected. Out of curiosity: why did you not make any "mmh" legato patches which would have made it sort of complete? I find this library very useful for Enya-type music except that Enya uses a lot of "mmh" voices. Well, I guess its just me. Not a complain really, just an observation.



New recordings for a free update will be added when we get more feedback. That will be added for sure. Thanks for your suggestion and purchase 




StatKsn @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> Bought it lately. This is probably the most flexible solo voice library I have ever heard. The legato patch is incredibly well-programmed and easy to use - not only that it covers surprisingly many words. Thank you so much for this incredible library.



Thank you StaKsn! Happy users make me a happy developer :D


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 3, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Thanks for the heads on the Best Service available on Big Fish Audio. I already have Shevannai and it is gorgeous . It's easily in my top 5 vocal libraries. I'm still looking to pick up Desert Winds (awesome library) and Epic World.
> 
> On a sidenote: Does anyone here know if there is a way to select individual pads within Epic World to create your own combinations? If so , that would be an instant buy for me.



Paul,

There is a way to do what you want with Epic World. Best Service Engine can do multis, just like Kontakt. You load in the sounds with the pads that you want in separate layers, all set to the same MIDI channel. Then Tari has given you volume controls for the individual pad sounds in his patches. In each layer you load, turn down the volumes of the sounds you do not want and adjust the ones you do want to balance against the others.

In this simple example I use 2 Epic World patches, Ancient Flutes I and Another Dimension. Each has 3 sounds in the patch. I start with Flute Pad from Ancient Flutes I mixed with Drone from Another Dimension. I then end with Flute Fifth from Ancient Flutes I mixed with Low from Another Dimension. 

http://www.raymcginnis.net/Post/PaulPadTest.mp3


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info and example Ray. Very nice pad sound. I'll definitely be putting Epic World on my buy list with Desert Winds and Forest Kingdom II . :D Thanks again for the response and extra effort in putting up an audio example.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm not trying to hijack this thread to promote my work but I would like to share with you the only track I have used Shevannai on. I hope you like it 

https://soundcloud.com/click-sky-fade/d ... -the-stars


----------



## TARI (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice track! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 8, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Sun Nov 03 said:


> Thanks for the info and example Ray. Very nice pad sound. I'll definitely be putting Epic World on my buy list with Desert Winds and Forest Kingdom II . :D Thanks again for the response and extra effort in putting up an audio example.



You're quite welcome Paul, but it took all of 5 minutes to create and post the track. Forgot to mention that with the layers, you can mix Epic World, Desert Winds, Forest Kingdom pads as well.

Back to Shevannai topic: Tari. The Shevannai library is so much fun! What a wonderful gift you gave to us. Thank you!


----------



## TARI (Nov 9, 2013)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Fri Nov 08 said:


> Back to Shevannai topic: Tari. The Shevannai library is so much fun! What a wonderful gift you gave to us. Thank you!



Thank you very much!!! Really glad to know you are enjoying it


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds great - is there any chance there might be a discount on this in the Black Friday madness tomorrow? I'm tempted to grab it. ERA gets a lot of use & I'm sure this would also.

Is there just one velocity layer for this? And is there any control over the voice's timbre? I haven't tweaked Kontakt much but would it be possible for me to stick a formant knob on the interface to tweak the 'weight' of the voice slightly?


----------



## TARI (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi wilx,
I am sorry but Shevannai is not included in the Black Friday promo. Best Service doesn't usually make any offer if the product is not at least one year old. 

Regarding the voice timbre, there is an expression knob which works great for dynamics and timbre change. This is an important feature that many users usually miss.

Tari


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 28, 2013)

Excellent - thanks for the info. And the non-sale policy makes total sense also.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2013)

@wilx Shevannai is worth every penny of the price it's at . I know you were looking for a sale :( , but this one is worth full price. Daniel James will be doing a video walk through soon. Be sure to check it out. I now have 2 of Tari's libs and they're great. I'm hopefully going to be adding Desert Winds and Epic World to my collection soon .


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 28, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> @wilx Shevannai is worth every penny of the price it's at . I know you were looking for a sale :( , but this one is worth full price. Daniel James will be doing a video walk through soon. Be sure to check it out. I now have 2 of Tari's libs and they're great. I'm hopefully going to be adding Desert Winds and Epic World to my collection soon .



Paul, if you're not in a hurry, I suggest that you wait until the end of year sale. Last year, Best Service had a 2 for 1 sale on many libraries, including those from Tarilonte.


----------

